# Lyft support now actively asking you why a pax was rated low



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Looks like they are on a witch hunt. They are probably building a case against you if you continuously rate pax low. Be wary. They will start deactivating drivers who start rating Line requests low.


----------



## ResIpsaUber (Dec 27, 2015)

macchiato said:


> Looks like they are on a witch hunt. They are probably building a case against you if you continuously rate pax low. Be wary. They will start deactivating drivers who start rating Line requests low.


I doubt this is a witch hunt at all. But they want to make you justify a 3-star and lower rating and explain yourself. It is easy enough to do. The truth is, if someone consistently rates a particular kind of race of PAX low, then they might should be deactivated. Or, maybe, Lyft should unilaterally rate the PAX higher if there is no sufficient justification. It happened to me yesterday, and I explained why it was a bad ride from my perspective. I don't know what they did to my PAX's rating. I felt a little bad because they PAX ended up giving me a $5 tip and a 5 star myself. Did not make the ride better. But I would put up with more shit if I knew they were paying a premium to kiss their ass.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Well I've rated pax low before and they haven't emailed me before about every ride I've rated low. They've been emailing me about all the pax I've rated low this past week. They are up to something.

Trust no one...the truth is out there.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

macchiato said:


> Looks like they are on a witch hunt. They are probably building a case against you if you continuously rate pax low. Be wary. They will start deactivating drivers who start rating Line requests low.


So are you honest with reason and say Cheap Lyft Line user?


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Must be such a coincidence all these low ratings are Line requests.


----------



## Tncluber (Sep 6, 2015)

You guys are all foolish. 

The blind leading the blind. 

I'll 1☆ until there's nobody left to 1☆.

5k rides on lyft and 3k on Uber. Easily 70% of rides get a 1☆ from me. 

I stay busy and most likely make more money than you guys. 

Stop thinking about ratings. 

Try to make $ not friends.


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

I got an email this week asking about a 3-star rating and chalked it up to a customer complaint and they wanted my side of the story, but this thread makes me think they did not receive a complaint and Lyft is getting more concerned about low passenger ratings that drivers give. I told them the legit reason I gave the 3-star and didn't hear anything back. I 1-starred a real jackass and they didn't ask about him. They must have loads of info on pax behavior so they can easily tell who the real consistent nightmare pax are.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

If I 1* someone, I usually leave feedback. Support never used to email me back but recently they've been sending me canned responses saying that I won't be matched with the pax again.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

macchiato said:


> Well I've rated pax low before and they haven't emailed me before about every ride I've rated low. They've been emailing me about all the pax I've rated low this past week. *They are up to something*.


you are up to something if you had that many "bad pax" that you had to rate low


----------



## Tncluber (Sep 6, 2015)

14gIV said:


> you are up to something if you had that many "bad pax" that you had to rate low


Or maybe some of us work more than you.


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

I don't accept LINE requests. I never profit on them, so I ignore them.
As far as Pax ratings I've only had 1 bad pax in 115 rides and she deserved the 1 star that she got. The rest of my 114 rides all got 5 stars, in order to get a bad rating, you have to severely piss me off, which never happens. Most Lyft Pax are worthy of 5 stars, but if your a driver that is purposely driving down pax ratings, you can count on a deactivation. Start looking for a new job now.....


----------



## Tncluber (Sep 6, 2015)

Some of you fools will take up to 30mins replying to the email. 

That's 30mins unpaid.

I'm not getting paid. I'm not responding. I'm not an employee.


----------



## easteuropeboy (Apr 9, 2016)

Same here yoo I did give 3 1 star rating today for animals in my car ! And they did send me 3 emails asking wuss up booY sorry I have no time to respond to busy huh


----------



## easteuropeboy (Apr 9, 2016)

Btw all 3 one stars where line !!!


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

My first rider this morning was a Vet with a cat in a carrier. No biggie, I own 2 pure-bred German Shepards, straight out of a crate from Germany.
I never got the whole cat thing, their pretty useless as a pet.


----------



## easteuropeboy (Apr 9, 2016)

SuckA said:


> My first rider this morning was a Vet with a cat in a carrier. No biggie, I own 2 pure-bred German Shepards, straight out of a crate from Germany.
> I never got the whole cat thing, their pretty useless as a pet.


Dude I am a dog person! But hey my car have to be clean you know


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

I haven't received an email since I've posted this on the forum regarding low pax ratings. Could be coincidental, but until otherwise I'm now 100% sure someone from Lyft reads the forums.


----------



## Tncluber (Sep 6, 2015)

macchiato said:


> I haven't received an email since I've posted this on the forum regarding low pax ratings. Could be coincidental, but until otherwise I'm now 100% sure someone from Lyft reads the forums.


They come late sometimes.

Also it was probably just a testing phase.

I didn't stop the 1stars. I received about 4-5 different auto responses.

I 1 star about 70%of pax and do about 100 rides a week. I'm still busy all the time.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Started getting them again. It's an automated response because as soon as I rated, I got an email literally seconds after. There is no way person on support is checking to see if a pax was rated low and writing a detailed response that quick.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

macchiato said:


> Well I've rated pax low before and they haven't emailed me before about every ride I've rated low. They've been emailing me about all the pax I've rated low this past week. They are up to something.
> 
> Trust no one...the truth is out there.


Well thats convenient. Now you can just say "seemed malicious, please negate if reciprocal downrate"

No more help menu to browser form hassle?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Haha. Way to mess with noobs

Your neighbourhood will quickly stop pinging at all, you know?



Tncluber said:


> You guys are all foolish.
> 
> The blind leading the blind.
> 
> ...


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

SuckA said:


> I don't accept LINE requests. I never profit on them, so I ignore them.
> As far as Pax ratings I've only had 1 bad pax in 115 rides and she deserved the 1 star that she got. The rest of my 114 rides all got 5 stars, in order to get a bad rating, you have to severely piss me off, which never happens. Most Lyft Pax are worthy of 5 stars, but if your a driver that is purposely driving down pax ratings, you can count on a deactivation. Start looking for a new job now.....


They dont NEED to deactivate you. Itll stop pinging you by your actions alone


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

I only heard back from Lyft on a low rated Pax because I commented about not providing a child, that was over a month ago. I'm still low rating Pax for different reasons and they don't bother me, maybe now they wait to see if the Pax gives you a low rating too to hear the driver's side of the story


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

ResIpsaUber said:


> I doubt this is a witch hunt at all. But they want to make you justify a 3-star and lower rating and explain yourself. It is easy enough to do. The truth is, if someone consistently rates a particular kind of race of PAX low, then they might should be deactivated. Or, maybe, Lyft should unilaterally rate the PAX higher if there is no sufficient justification. It happened to me yesterday, and I explained why it was a bad ride from my perspective. I don't know what they did to my PAX's rating. I felt a little bad because they PAX ended up giving me a $5 tip and a 5 star myself. Did not make the ride better. But I would put up with more shit if I knew they were paying a premium to kiss their ass.


The same thing could be said about the drivers.I wonder what a driver from India ratings are compared to a white person.That the problem with rating lyft and Uber will never know the real reason some people rate the way they do.


----------



## NOLA-Uber (Nov 13, 2015)

Luber4.9 said:


> I got an email this week asking about a 3-star rating and chalked it up to a customer complaint and they wanted my side of the story, but this thread makes me think they did not receive a complaint and Lyft is getting more concerned about low passenger ratings that drivers give. I told them the legit reason I gave the 3-star and didn't hear anything back. I 1-starred a real jackass and they didn't ask about him. They must have loads of info on pax behavior so they can easily tell who the real consistent nightmare pax are.


I got an email after rating someone with 3 stars also. They told me it wasn't because of a rider complaint, they simply wanted to know why I rated the passenger at less than 5 stars. I was kinda surprised by the email. Seems like Lyft is trying to intimidate drivers into rating the riders with perfect scores even if we don't think they deserve it. After I told them why I rated the rider with 3 stars they said that they'll be sure to "never pair me with that rider again". Seems a bit extreme because I wouldn't have a problem giving the guy a ride again if I didn't have to travel for 10 minutes to drive him for 4 minutes.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

NOLA-Uber said:


> I got an email after rating someone with 3 stars also. They told me it wasn't because of a rider complaint, they simply wanted to know why I rated the passenger at less than 5 stars. I was kinda surprised by the email. Seems like Lyft is trying to intimidate drivers into rating the riders with perfect scores even if we don't think they deserve it. After I told them why I rated the rider with 3 stars they said that they'll be sure to "never pair me with that rider again". Seems a bit extreme because I wouldn't have a problem giving the guy a ride again if I didn't have to travel for 10 minutes to drive him for 4 minutes.


Well since if you rate 3 or less on Lyft that's how it works. You'll never be paired with them again. So your email reply did not cause that but your rating to the passenger did. So if you think it's extreme you should only blame yourself. If you don't mind being paired with them again rate them a 4 or 5. Simple. I just wish Uber did it this way. You have to email specifically to ask to not be paired in the future.


----------



## Tncluber (Sep 6, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Haha. Way to mess with noobs
> 
> Your neighbourhood will quickly stop pinging at all, you know?


It works both ways. Pax won't be able to get picked up.

I've seen a girl around 15 available drivers in a small town, and she got in stating the were no cars availableand she paid prime.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

So now I'm wondering if they see no cars available because so many drivers rated her low, does that factor into triggering pt in her area? If so, I can see why Lyft is now asking drivers why the pax was rated low.


----------



## Tncluber (Sep 6, 2015)

macchiato said:


> So now I'm wondering if they see no cars available because so many drivers rated her low, does that factor into triggering pt in her area? If so, I can see why Lyft is now asking drivers why the pax was rated low.


I believe her rating affected her pt.

Keep in mind she had me waiting for about 10mins. I can see why she was low rated.

As far as the emails, I'm not sure why. Maybe just to make you conscious of why you 1star. All of the rating system is a scam. It's a fake way to keep you in line.

Do i seem like a nice guy? I curse at pax and tell them they're boring and I'm still driving.

I read so many stories on fb of drivers threatening pax and those drivers keep on truckn.

Don't worry about the emails. When you are being paid to answer them, then answer them. If you free time those responses, that's your bad.


----------



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

I also got contacted for a 3 star. (passenger was playing audio from their phone that sounded like animals being tortured). The part that annoyed me was how self-contradictory the email from Lyft was:

Hello valor,
Thank you for bringing this to our attention. I definitely understand how frustrating that must have been.
In order to help you to the best of my ability, I will need more information on what happened.


Lol, normally you wait to hear the story before saying you definitely understand.


----------



## claimbuster (Mar 25, 2016)

Unless a PAX is a flaming a$$hole, I give everyone 5. What difference does it really make?


----------



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

claimbuster said:


> Unless a PAX is a flaming a$$hole, I give everyone 5. What difference does it really make?


It's about feeling some small sense of control in a chaotic system that commoditizes us. And passes the info along so the next driver has a better sense and can do risk aversion based on their personal preferences.


----------



## Jenny01 (Apr 12, 2015)

SuckA said:


> I don't accept LINE requests. I never profit on them, so I ignore them.
> As far as Pax ratings I've only had 1 bad pax in 115 rides and she deserved the 1 star that she got. The rest of my 114 rides all got 5 stars, in order to get a bad rating, you have to severely piss me off, which never happens. Most Lyft Pax are worthy of 5 stars, but if your a driver that is purposely driving down pax ratings, you can count on a deactivation. Start looking for a new job now.....


Lyft line rides count towards PDB. I love when I get there rides at the same time if is on peak even better.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

Adieu said:


> They dont NEED to deactivate you. Itll stop pinging you by your actions alone


or you stop getting pings from pax you don't want. Use Lyft's ratings to manage your business. I got a couple of emails asking why at the beginning of the month. I deleted them. There are pax with behavior I don't want, so I rate them so I don't ever get a ping from them again. The last email I got was telling me Lyft was sorry I got a pax in my car that was not to my standards and I will no longer be paired with them again.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

You get that email for your first low rating of pax for a day, couple days per week....then it stops asking for a while


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

macchiato said:


> Looks like they are on a witch hunt. They are probably building a case against you if you continuously rate pax low. Be wary. They will start deactivating drivers who start rating Line requests low.


They've been doing that.Now I just write a reason in the box when I rate them low


----------



## X-Cabbie (Oct 27, 2015)

MattyMikey said:


> Well since if you rate 3 or less on Lyft that's how it works. You'll never be paired with them again.
> I just wish Uber did it this way. You have to email specifically to ask to not be paired in the future.


I wouldn't mind that on 1-star ratings, but for 3 stars it's bullshit. By coercing riders and drivers into giving each other artificially high ratings, Lyft is effectively turning the 5-star rating system into a 2-star system.


----------



## FARIS (Jul 11, 2016)

Then we should know who low rated us , why the hell they know


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Lyft is rigging rider ratings. I'm sure they do it much more than uber.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Tncluber said:


> You guys are all foolish.
> 
> The blind leading the blind.
> 
> ...


So is the other 30% the ones who have tipped you?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Luber4.9 said:


> I got an email this week asking about a 3-star rating and chalked it up to a customer complaint and they wanted my side of the story


When this happens I tell them that unfortunately due to privacy issues, and in the interests of passengers, I am unable to divulge any details of the interaction with them. But thanks for reaching out - if there's anything else I can be assistance with, they can feel free to reach out again.


----------



## ACHUMA (Jun 26, 2016)

elelegido said:


> When this happens I tell them that unfortunately due to privacy issues, and in the interests of passengers, I am unable to divulge any details of the interaction with them. But thanks for reaching out - if there's anything else I can be assistance with, they can feel free to reach out again.


LMFAO thats brilliant. Totally gonna remember that one and use it next time.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

ACHUMA said:


> LMFAO thats brilliant. Totally gonna remember that one and use it next time.


Another fun one is the rare occasions they phone you.

- "Unfortunately I do not offer telephone support at this time. Please feel free to submit your support request to me by email; you can expect a response in 5 - 10 business days. Thanks anyway for reaching out, goodbye."


----------



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

Hmm, I guess I'm being too generous. I usually 5-star everyone-- the problem is, I have to remind them "Thanks for being a 5-star passenger!!" so that they know to return the "favor"-- unless they're just not very friendly, or even difficult. 

I did rate someone 3-stars before, and Lyft emailed me the next morning to ask me about it. Now, they could've done so because it was my first 3-star rating in awhile, they could've done so because the pax similarly rated me poorly, or because he was non-white and wanted to confirm that there was no bias. 

But they were likely doing so because-- as I explained in my Comment when I dropped them off-- the dude's F'in girlfriend wasn't buckled up, AND I could hear her rubbing the fabric of his damned pants, giving him a F'in handjob. Now, I only heard this when I was just 2 blocks from their destination, that's the only reason I didn't stop the ride right there, call them out on it, Cancel the ride, and kick them the F out. Lyft was apologetic when I brought it to their attention. I mainly just don't want 'em thinking that kinda thing is acceptable, or messing up my upholstery.


----------



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

I did recently rate another girl 3-stars, but it was for pure snottiness reasons: decent-looking girl and her boyfriend got into my car-- in BevHills-- I cheerfully asked them, "Which one of you is [Taylor]?" (since whoever hailed the ride-- they didn't have a photo-- had a unisex name, and I wanted to break the ice). "Uh, me??" the girl responded, as if incredulous that I, a mere service industry person, would wonder who I was letting into my car.

Ride continued, I start to hear her talking to her date about she usually likes to take Uber, that their cars are not like-- scoffing-- "this," referring to my 2004 vehicle. Lovely, materialistic too, I thought.

Changing lanes towards the end of the ride, a car behind me put on its high-beams: "oh, god!!" she gasped, as if I had run a red light to enter the freeway exit or something. "You guys all right back there?," I chuckled. The date chuckled back, confirmed that they were. I already had a feeling that he was "in it for the wrapping," and had to bite his tongue around her on several occasions...

Got them to their location, was VERY tempted to Cancel the ride and thank miss Princess for riding with non-Uber, but I just said "seeya." 3-starred her, repeating her comments, and how she apparently felt she was slumming that she HAD to ride with us at Lyft today. No response from customer service the next day.

So I guess it just depends on the situation, and how you explain yourself?

In any event, I have NEVER given someone less than a 3-star review.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Phasmatrope said:


> In any event, I have NEVER given someone less than a 3-star review.


Well you're more masochistic than I. I'd 2-star that chick in a second. About half of the ratings I give are 5-stars. Half are less.

If they adjust the passenger seat, it's automatic 1-star deduction (unless they're super tall. But if they lean it way back it's minus 1). If they touch the radio it's minus 1-star. If they want me to play their music or turn to a certain station it's minus 1-star. If they try to "back seat drive" it's minus 2-stars. If they show any attitude at all it's automatic 2-star rating. If they're drunk it's automatic 1-star rating.

I'm in an area where there are plenty of pax, and I have no problem never seeing ones who are less than perfect ever again. If I never want to see one ever again I'll 2-star 'em with no problem, no matter what they did. There are lots of riders I'd like to never see again. If I never want to see them and I want to sh*tcan their rating I'll 1-star them. Lyft has never contacted me about a rating I've given a rider.

In three and a half months of driving I've given approximately 130 rides and 1-starred maybe 10 people. 2-starred maybe 15. When I first started I planned on 2-starring every passenger and seeing how long it would take to run out of passengers in the area but then I figured that would raise red flags on the Lyft server and I'd get canned.

So about 20% of my riders I will never see again. I don't have a problem with that. You guys can take the crappy pax.

The funny thing is I have a 4.95 rating. So people tend to like me, I just don't like them.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Phasmatrope said:


> I cheerfully asked them, "Which one of you is [Taylor]?" (since whoever hailed the ride-- they didn't have a photo-- had a unisex name, and I wanted to break the ice).


You're not down with the kids, gramps. You've gotta be down with the kids in this job.


----------



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

elelegido said:


> You're not down with the kids, gramps. You've gotta be down with the kids in this job.


Actually for the most part, I get along with the "kids" and everyone just fine. Just not down with the snobs, gramps. Crawl back under your rock now.


----------

